# making plastisol transfers



## gibill (Mar 12, 2008)

can you print plastisol transfers on a dtg printer or are they only screen printed?


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Plastisol transfers are screen printed - at least that's how I have always seen them


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You cannot print transfers on a dtg printer.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

proworlded said:


> You cannot print transfers on a dtg printer.


But I bet you there are folks out there that are experimenting.....Sometime down the line someone will find a way to print plastisol transfers with an inkjet based printer...


----------

